# Opportunities to volunteer in Johannesburg?



## Consultantswife (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi All,

My husband is in the preliminary stages of looking into an opportunity with his company to move from the US to Johannesburg. I currently hold a full time job and we don't have kids, so I'm trying to figure out what I would do if we moved to SA. Would it be easy to find opportunities to volunteer on a regular basis in Johanesburg? I've volunteered as a tutor in the States so I would be up for teaching/working with kids. I also have 2 business degrees and would be interested in any micro finance groups that may have sprouted up in Johannesburg. It's difficult to google this, as many of the results are for 'voluntourism' or places to pay to volunteer. I'm just wondering if anyone has volunteered while living there or knows of any group that would need an extra hand? Obviously, this would be unpaid, just looking for a productive way to use what would be a great deal of free time.

Thank you!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Consultantswife said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband is in the preliminary stages of looking into an opportunity with his company to move from the US to Johannesburg. I currently hold a full time job and we don't have kids, so I'm trying to figure out what I would do if we moved to SA. Would it be easy to find opportunities to volunteer on a regular basis in Johanesburg? I've volunteered as a tutor in the States so I would be up for teaching/working with kids. I also have 2 business degrees and would be interested in any micro finance groups that may have sprouted up in Johannesburg. It's difficult to google this, as many of the results are for 'voluntourism' or places to pay to volunteer. I'm just wondering if anyone has volunteered while living there or knows of any group that would need an extra hand? Obviously, this would be unpaid, just looking for a productive way to use what would be a great deal of free time.
> 
> Thank you!


Hello,

Not sure if you are interested in either but check out Doctors without Borders. I was going to do some work with them but passed on the opportunity. They have a website you can go to. Also the US Consulate has a volunteer program. You can choose where you want to be located at. I have details if you are interested you can PM me. I know with the US Consulate they want you to be able to commit to at least 6 months. 

There are lots of opportunities you just have to usually go directly to the source. The ones the people pay for are usually through a 3rd company.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm sorry, I just picked up on something, you pay to go and volunteer for something?


----------



## Consultantswife (Jul 24, 2012)

Daxk, there are lots of sites offering a 'deal' like that when you google volunteer Johannesburg - seems absolutely ridiculous. It's just making it difficult for me to find real information about volunteering in Johannesburg...


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

I can assure you you will be grabbed with both hands if you find something you want to do and help with in SA, without having to pay someone for the priviledge of helping.
when you get there, have a look around and see what angers/saddens you the most, and then bail in.
there will be plenty, I assure you.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is a list of HIV and other Orphanages as well as something you can get your buddies to do from wherever in the World they may be and enjoy knitting.
every one of the centres below will grab you with both hands.

Where the Bears Go - South Africe


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Consultantswife said:


> Daxk, there are lots of sites offering a 'deal' like that when you google volunteer Johannesburg - seems absolutely ridiculous. It's just making it difficult for me to find real information about volunteering in Johannesburg...


I would suggest contacting schools or universities nearby.

The National Credit act has changed ( for the better!) , you may have to fulfil certain 
criteria when it comes to tutoring with regards to micro lending?
National Credit Act of South Africa


----------



## caz-j (Mar 5, 2011)

When I lived in Jo'burg last year I volunteered at this charity: villagesafehaven.org.za

It's based in the Buccleuch area, a nice suburb near Woodmead shopping centre & it was such a fulfilling experience. I would definitely recommend it & they are always looking for tutors to help with the kid's homework or even teach the younger ones English prior to them starting school (as a lot of them only speak Xhosa). The owners are Mike & Susan Harris, they are very welcoming & flexible about what hours you would like to do etc... 

I would suggest just sending them an email about your situation (but obviously once you know whether you are moving to SA or not). I originally found them by Googling charities in the area I was living in & then contacting them directly - as I wasn't interested in the 'Voluntourism' either!


----------



## jennys1812 (Jul 26, 2012)

Lots of opporunities Try to get a list of NGOs and contact them directly, then you can match your skills/ interests with their needs. If you like babies try Cotlands, Avil Elizabeth homes for the mentally challenged kids. lots more but I don't know of a central point to go to.


----------



## Consultantswife (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for all of the great information. I'm confident I could find a group/cause to work with if we move to Johannesburg. Now we're just waiting to see if everything will work out. Thanks!


----------



## 176915 (Aug 4, 2012)

Last year we looked into volunteer jobs for a UK friend - she is in veterinary. Basically what we found in that line of work - foreigners had to pay the parks to volunteer! Which I find crazy to believe, but it is true.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------

